
Cadaverine (Wikipedia) - quinndupont
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadaverine
======
aaron-santos
If you're interested in watching Cadaverine synthesis I can't recommend
NileRed enough. [https://youtu.be/C5hxFAwKIzs](https://youtu.be/C5hxFAwKIzs)

